

Why Uber must be stopped - smacktoward
http://www.salon.com/2014/08/31/why_uber_must_be_stopped/

======
SocksCanClose
i wonder if the author of the post has ever _talked_ to an UBER driver...
that's the first thing i would recommend to anybody who wants to understand
the actual economics of these companies. talk to a former cabbie who now gets
to drive a nice car all day (instead of renting an old crown victoria), and
pick his or her kids up from school every day. then ask yourself if
"unrestrained" markets are good, or bad.

~~~
hitchhiker999
Does that invalidate the entire argument presented? ... there are certainly
advantages for both cabbie and client (otherwise it wouldn't catch on). The
problem is 'new stuff' being run like the 'old stuff'. It's half the
revolution - the old half will eventually cause the problems (monopolies,
ruthless biz practices).

